# Brindle Litter!



## kates (Jan 3, 2011)

Brindle litter, they are about 2 weeks old...I'm sure excited, this is the first litter from the brindle buck I found at a feeder/pet store about 2 months ago...  First photo is a group shot without the flash so it isn't as crisp focus. Then another group shot, then some individual pics! Thanks for looking!!


----------



## tinyhartmouseries (Dec 30, 2010)

Very sweet little ones! There sure is alot of them!


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

Congrats!!


----------



## kates (Jan 3, 2011)

Thanks! This is actually two litters, both from black does, so yes it does appear to be a LOT of them !


----------



## zoocrewmice (May 5, 2009)

Both the moms are black? I could swear some of those babies are agouti brindle, which you couldn't get... they are all cute regardless. I love brindle.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

What a lovely pile of cuteness! Very nice healthy looking litters!. With the agouti and the brindles, it is a bit of a puzzle, though the buck could be A^vy (brindle) and A (agouti), the most logical solution, it seems. Black (a) is recessive, so you wouldn't see any in this generation, but they'd all carry the recessive.


----------



## Roland (Aug 17, 2009)

Very nice! Do you ship?

Best regards, Roland
Chilloutarea Mousery - Tricolor , Splashed , Merle , Recessive Red
The place where science meets fun!


----------



## motorbaby8111 (Apr 13, 2011)

aww i want one or 2 lol


----------



## kates (Jan 3, 2011)

Hi thanks for the replies, sorry I'm a little tardy checking back in



zoocrewmice said:


> Both the moms are black? I could swear some of those babies are agouti brindle, which you couldn't get... they are all cute regardless. I love brindle.


Yep both moms are black, although there was also an older nanny female in with them, she is agouti and white broken, but she was never in with the buck...hmmmm


Roland said:


> Very nice! Do you ship?
> 
> Best regards, Roland
> Chilloutarea Mousery - Tricolor , Splashed , Merle , Recessive Red
> The place where science meets fun!


Thank you! I sent you PM. I have never shipped mice before but I would definitely be willing to, I'm so excited to have the chance to breed this male. I had to plead with the pet store owner to sell him to me, I was like "I can't leave your store without that brindle mouse!" lol.


----------

